# The Kobra Iron Legion (Updated 7/18/12)Dr. Mindbender



## cobra.commander (May 8, 2010)

These pics are a bit blurry because all I have is my camera phone. These are just a few models, I have much more, but they are all in the states, and I'm currently abroad. I hope you can recognize the influence 

First up is the Commander himself...Only he usually says "ATTACK!" rather than "REEETREEEAAAAT!!"



























Here is a small group of veterans...I've got about 20 more of these guys at home...the mask work is a little rough, but it looks good on the table, so thats really all I care about for my "minions" 


























here's one with the big man.









And finally, a Kobra Flight Pod...better known as a trouble bubble. These will take the place of scout sentinels. I used a mix of the sentinel kit, a tau battlesuit and a bubble from one of those quarter toy machines.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

that trouble bubble is sick. +REP


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Great idea. Well done, nice to see something new. The trouble bubble is excellent.


----------



## Doug (Aug 28, 2011)

That is awsome! I love to see people put time and effort into their armies to make them really stand out. + rep!


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Wasps once...a...maaaaaan....

:biggrin:

Cobra Commander looks sweet! +rep


----------



## Tedathalan (Jun 20, 2011)

Great stuff!


----------



## cobra.commander (May 8, 2010)

by the way, does anyone know of any aftermarket helmets/heads, I can use for the stander cobra trooper...I dont have a problem GSing the face mask, but I don't feel like doing heavy GS work for every head for a whole platoon.


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

+rep 

These are made of win


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

cobra.commander said:


> by the way, does anyone know of any aftermarket helmets/heads, I can use for the stander cobra trooper...I dont have a problem GSing the face mask, but I don't feel like doing heavy GS work for every head for a whole platoon.


These might be your best bet. They're from Pig Iron Minis, a great company for conversion bits, and they're very cheap.


----------



## warmaster36 (May 15, 2008)

I've seen some conversions were u put the shoulder pad from the kroot kit over the cadian head and it makes a sick mask.


----------



## cobra.commander (May 8, 2010)

thanks for the suggestion guys, but that's not what I was looking for. I meant something like this http://www.google.com/imgres?q=cobra+trooper&hl=en&sa=X&tbm=isch&prmd=imvns&tbnid=Ad-EQSpDm2s1tM:&imgrefurl=http://www.joebattlelines.com/reviews/toys/25thanniversary/cobratrooper.htm&docid=3ZXdToqzZx_sdM&w=285&h=585&ei=oI-JToLoOYSN-wbn5OgQ&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=953&vpy=122&dur=219&hovh=322&hovw=157&tx=97&ty=132&page=1&tbnh=139&tbnw=68&start=0&ndsp=30&ved=1t:429,r:7,s:0&biw=1170&bih=795


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

That is easily the greatest Imperial Guard army ever. That is all that needs to be said.Well, actually, that and "MORE"


----------



## cobra.commander (May 8, 2010)

...nothin? you guys don't have any suggestions for that kind of helmet?

ctan- thanks for the extremely nice remarks


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

All I'm getting in that link is the google images home page.


----------



## cobra.commander (May 8, 2010)

oh my bad...lets try this...http://images.wikia.com/gijoe/images/f/f2/Cobra_Trooper_%28RAH%29_01.jpg


----------



## cappadocius38 (Aug 14, 2011)

that is absolutly amazing!


----------



## cobra.commander (May 8, 2010)

I'm back from the states and I've brought my horde with me....GAZE IN TERROR!









First up is the Command Squad. Not a complete one, but the rest will be filled out with Vets(which you've already seen). I'll let you speculate who fills what roll (cuz it really doesn't matter).

Now, for some closeups





















































As you can see, some of the models may have gotten chipped or slightly broken on the trip over here, I haven't had time to fix it yet...so use your imagination!

And some of their Command Chimera



















Into the fray they go, screaming and hollering like the bruisers they are. They are THE DREADNOKS!
I count them as Veterans. Its nice to have one vet squad that looks different from the rest.



























But who would the Dreadnoks be, without their fearless and terrifying leader, ZARTAN!
I like to use him as GySgt Harker


















But when they aren't with Zartan they ride around in their personally graffitti'd Chimera




































Silent and swift as the wind. He is never seen until he cuts the enemy's supply lines with a well placed demo charge. He is STORM SHADOW! ...I think its pretty obvious who I use him for...



















The Elite of the Elite, The Crimson Guard expect no quarter and grant none!























































Crunching bone beneath their treads, they bombard the enemy with fire from their steel maws. They are the Kobra Artillery Corps.

Just a few pieces...I have much more, but this is whats currently painted. Here is a LR Demolisher





































And a Manticore for your viewing pleasure.


















and in case you are wondering what it says on the little placards on all of my chimera variant vehicles....










Blazing through the skies at breakneck speeds the Gunships of the Kobra Iron Legion have decided the outcome of more than one engagement. 

I usually don't have much use for valkyries. Both of these are, but I use them as vendettas. (I'm not paying extra money for a FW mod kit, when the model is already $60+)



























and Vendetta 2



























Well everyone, that's pretty much everything. I have a lot more vets, but those all look pretty much the same. I'll post more, when they are painted.

COMING SOON!
-Infantry Platoon Lead by Major Bluud!


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh the memories! Now we just need Voltron, Thunder Cats, and GoBots based armies!

+rep Commander!


----------



## hardluck57 (Aug 23, 2010)

Holy shit, great looking models. +rep


----------



## hamzorz (Jul 18, 2011)

Whats that? My awesome meter is of the scale! Thats a killer sentinel idea man I'm loving this stuff +rep


----------



## cobra.commander (May 8, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys! Keep'em coming could always use more CC 

Here is my PCS, Major Bluud!










and some close ups























































I used the zulu wars british heads and helmets for the cobra trooper helmet. I think they turned out alright. The only problem I have with them is they are less detailed, so once I start slapping paint on them its really hard to see where the eyes are supposed to go...did the best I could.
What do ya think?

Coming up next, Leman Russ Main Battle Tank!


----------



## cobra.commander (May 8, 2010)

So I lied, I forgot I was almost done with this Infantry Squad. So here it is.




























Because the Iron Legion has very close ties to the Adeptus Mechanicus, through Destro, some of their gear is a little more advanced than what you would see in other guard units. That being said, this is an autocannon.



























COMING NEXT: LEMAN RUSS MBT


----------



## cobra.commander (May 8, 2010)

So as promised here is my LRMBT, the H.I.S.S. mk V. I can't shake the feeling like it needs a little more "something" maybe you guys have some suggestions...














































More to come....


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

That LRBT is very good, those colours work suprisingly well together.

A few things that bother me:

Black Tank Treads? Even if someone did bother to paint the treads (Which would be very... futile.) they wouldn't stay that way for very long. Probably should be in a dirty silver metal colour.

The Heavy Bolter. Casing should probably be Red to fit with the theme of the rest of the model.

What is that on top of the Barrel of the Battle Cannon? An Animal Skull? It doesn't look right. (and like it has leaked )

Otherwise i am impressed with that paint job. +Rep to you.

Alice


----------



## cobra.commander (May 8, 2010)

Good points Alice. That is a snakes head, and those are fangs. It may not look right here, but it looks fine in person (a common excuse for painting flaws I know :-/ ) Anyway, here is my other Hiss tank Mk V. When taking the pictures I noticed a few places that needed to be touched up. Rest assured, that has been taken care of. (and I know the bolter is upside down, but it's glued in too tight for me to do anything about it.)














































And here is a WIP of my hellhound. Now if anyone knows anything about GI-Joe, they know that the HISS tank stands for HIgh Speed Sentry Tank. So I've decided to make a hellhound actually LOOK like a REAL HISS tank. I present HISS Mk II. Note: I can't currently finish the model, as I'm waiting on my plasticard to get here. Once I've got it, I'm going to fill out the back behind the cockpit and raise the roof so I can put a free spinning turret on top. Additionally, the cockpit isn't currently attached, so when it is, it will be slightly more parallel to the ground. (when gravity is no longer affecting it.)


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The HISS tank is starting to look very similar to the GI Joe version.


----------



## cobra.commander (May 8, 2010)

Dave- Yeah its coming along, I'm just waiting for some hellhound parts to really put it together...got the platicard though.


So here are my new and improved Storm Vipers.

As a comparison, first my old ones:


















And now my new ones:






















































I wanted them to have a much "bulkier" feel. I like the idea that their equipment is loosely based on real equipment that first world armed forces use. So for instance a model not pictured here (not painted up yet, this is the first batch) has a kevlar groin flap like realistic ballistic armor. Well, fellow troopers, what do you think?


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

F*&king awesome, brilliant, wonderful, oh the memories, I have G.I the movie on d.v.d +rep


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

WOW! And OMG to boot. My roomate, who doesn't play 40k, looked over my shoulder when he heard my verbal response to this post and had a geekasm behind me. Excelent conversions. Would love to play against you. +rep from me.


----------



## cobra.commander (May 8, 2010)

Wow guys! Thanks for the very kind words! At times, I think I'm the only one who remembers GI Joe. Most of the people I play with are a little too young to remember the show.


----------



## cobra.commander (May 8, 2010)

I finished another squad of veterans, so I figured it was time to take stock in what I have completed. (Almost done! I have 1 squad of vets to convert, 1 inf squad and two chimera's to paint and I'm done!) So here is a group shot of the army painted.


----------



## lockeF (Feb 18, 2011)

I like these a lot - they make me happy.

Have some rep for an awesome job.


----------



## cobra.commander (May 8, 2010)

So I just finished my primaris psycher/astropath model. (lets hope I never have to field a list that uses both at the same time) I give you Dr. Mindbender. Note: He doesn't have a monocle, I don't have any wire at this time, so this will have to do for now...anyways, I hope you enjoy it.





































The P. Psycher model is almost picture perfect for Dr. Mindbender...I guess the fates had aligned...what do you think?


----------



## Malick (Jul 13, 2012)

This is an awesome army. I would love to see this across a table from me. Great job you should be very proud.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I was not sure until I saw Dr. Mindbender. Now I am 100% sold. Awesome, awesome stuff. max rep.


----------

